# Folding and bagging T-shirts



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm looking for automatic folding and bagging machines.
Does anyone have some advice. 
Amscomatic, Nedco...?
Thank you


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The machine I use is my kids and myself. I made a folder out of card board and I then slide the shirt in the bag tape and box. Good luck ....JB


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

COEDS said:


> The machine I use is my kids and myself.


That sounds reasonably automatic. Where can bok buy some of those?


----------



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

Ha ha I used to do it like that but then I bought flipfold. Now I need something realy fast.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I made my own kids with the help of my wife and God. I think I was Hatched! LOL. ..........JB


----------



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

OK, Let me talk to my wife about new workers)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bok said:


> I'm looking for automatic folding and bagging machines.
> Does anyone have some advice.
> Amscomatic, Nedco...?
> Thank you


I saw some at a recent tradeshow. I think M&R might make some:
Amscomatic :: Folding & Packaging


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

bok said:


> Ha ha I used to do it like that but then I bought flipfold. Now I need something realy fast.


Does the flipfold work well?


----------



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

Amaizing, we fold 120 000 t-shirt with flipfold and still runing


----------



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I saw some at a recent tradeshow. I think M&R might make some:
> Amscomatic :: Folding & Packaging


Thank you I saw it in Vegas, I also saw Nedco and Nedco is much cheaper.


----------



## Blacksheep 78 (Oct 27, 2006)

Here is the link to the Flip and Fold

FlipFold FlipFold Store


Here is a link of how to make one, it's in another language though

HotStuffs


Yet another way to fold

Art of T-shirt Folding


Hope that helps you some,
-Tim


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah my method is the art of tshirt folding. I do it a little different though. I stack up to a case of shirts before I start. You would be amazed at how fast you can fold this way. I average over 300 shirts an hour folding this way. That's why it's great to teach people how to fold this way and if you use a conveyer, have them fold on the way out. Keeps your production up if you are doing large volumes.


----------



## MDM (Oct 12, 2006)

lol here's something that could help anybody who needs their own board. if this isn't a cheap way of going about it. I don't know what is.


YouTube - T-Shirt Folding


----------



## GeekFury (Jun 11, 2009)

MDM said:


> lol here's something that could help anybody who needs their own board. if this isn't a cheap way of going about it. I don't know what is.
> 
> 
> YouTube - T-Shirt Folding


Sorry about the old thread resurrection, but I thought you guys might want to see what this guy has done to improve on the 'ol T-shirt folding board: YouTube - Upgraded T-shirt folding Machine


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anyone know what the going rate is for screen printers to charge for folding and bagging your shirts? I got quotes $.30 and $.25 from 2 places. Is that reasonable? Does that include the cost of the bag? I'm guessing it's just a regular c-thru plastic bag and do they seal the bag?
Thanks


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We charge similar prices as those you listed for a folded, bagged, sealed, clear polybag with a size label sticker on the outside.


----------



## stelakii (Sep 28, 2009)

Do you know how to fold a t-shirt?
See THIS

Now you really know how to fold your t-shirt...


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Or, the english version:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN6uLeEgLLk&feature=channel_page[/media]


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

where do u get bags at for bagging before u put in the box for shipping?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Boxes, Shipping Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Cardboard Boxes - ULINE. Search for polybag.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

HRClothes said:


> where do u get bags at for bagging before u put in the box for shipping?


I always do a search on eBay and find out who's the cheapest and write to them to see if they can give you a great deal for a large quantity order. That's what I would do before using Uline. Uline always NEVER has the lowest prices.


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

what is t shirt size usually for polybags?


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

HRClothes said:


> what is t shirt size usually for polybags?


I'd buy whatever size bag that fits the outer bag for shipping. I'm getting opaque white poly bags as the outer bags to ship the shirts in and the size for that is 12 x 15.5 and the clear plastic poly bags that the shirt goes inside (for extra protection and finishing touch) is also 12x15. You can use clear scotch tape to close the end of the bag or in my case I'm using a sticker I've printed with my logo on it.


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

do u just get like avery sticker paper and print them up? or professional use stuff?


----------



## jackofalltrades (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey,

If you have a lot of shirts, then you need one, but as far as im concern. Just use this DIY T-SHIRT folder, see this link.

video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7868901347173014122


Thanks.


----------



## itsdawit (Oct 9, 2009)

I use to half a list of companies that sold machines but at this time, the best advice I can offer you is to ask a local printer. I have a printer that has a machine and charges about a $0.20/shirt, and the higher the quantity the lower the cost!


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

HRClothes said:


> do u just get like avery sticker paper and print them up? or professional use stuff?


For the stickers I have had them printed at Custom Labels with Equipment Labels and Custom Static Cling Decals Online
It's a small round label/sticker printed on a roll and you just peel it off. It's dirt cheap, you should go on their website and get a quick online quote.


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

How to company's like jiffyshirts stuff 20 shirts into one of those bags. I can never get it to work


----------



## just34nam (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if Thermotron folding machines are still in business, has anyone used them?


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

just34nam said:


> Does anyone know if Thermotron folding machines are still in business, has anyone used them?


How about this one! 

Amscomatic K840 Tee Shirt Folding Machine | eBay


----------

